# Rubs bottom on the floor



## lyvettely (Jan 4, 2006)

My cat Gossamer is 1 yr and 8 months. He has a funny habit of rubbing his bottom across the rug. At first I t hought it was worms but when I took him to the vet, they told me that he has an abcess. They squeezed his bottom and some liquid came out that really stank! They told me not to worry about it cause it might just clear out on its own. However, Gossamer has begun to rub his bottom across the floor again. I have tried to look up/research abcessses on cats bottoms in books. Unfortunately it only talks about outdoor cat injuries. My cat is an indoor cat and it has nothing related to what is happening to my Gossamer. 

* Has anyone ever heard of this?
* If so, is it really an abcess?
* I'm taking him to the vet, any advice as to what I should be eyeing for in case this can't wait for five days?


This one is off the topic but, I also adopted another cat named Belvadere along with Gossamer. I am taking the both of them to the vet. The vet has asked for a stool sample. Since they both share the same litter box (I count my good luck on this one because they have never had a problem sharing the litter box, but I still keep two) how can I tell which one is from which cat? The person at the vet 's office said just pick and hope for the best. This was really not helpful and frankly quite disturbing. I'm hoping to hear any good suggestions from you guys?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I strongly suggest getting a second opinion. I have never heard of an abcess "clearing up by itself".


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This sounds like an anal gland issue which becomes impacted and can progress to infected or abcessed. Here's a link to more info:

http://peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls ... icleid=509

Since he's already had an abcess in this area, I would not wait 5 days to take him to the vet. Additional complications could happen (see article) and it's painful. 

Regarding the stool sample...they are looking for parasites. If you have 2 cats sharing a box, chances are if one has them, the other does too. So a sample from either of them should be fine. If you truly want a sample from one specific cat you will need to separate him into a room by himself with a clean litterbox until he goes.

Edited to add:

Yes, I agree with guntercat...usually abcesses are treated with antibiotics in addition to lancing it and cleaning it out. If you didn't get any meds, that's probably why it's back again.


----------



## lyvettely (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, Gossamer's owner here....thanks for the great advice....I went to the the suggested web site about anal glands and it definitely sounds like my 
gossamer has this issue. The assistant tot the vet did squeeze his bottom like the article suggested. 
I am taking the afternoon off and I am him to the vet tomorrow to get checked up. Unfortunately I am scared that it might just get worse for him and I definitely do not want him to suffer overnight and the next morning too. The pinching of the glands looks easy enough. I also remember the assistant doing it. 

*I want to release some fluid myself, would this be safe for my cat if I just put on gloves and take the excess liquid?

*Should I just leave it for the vet to do?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The part about the abcess has me concerned...if they are infected, he needs more than just expressing the glands. He should be on antibiotics. If they're just impacted and need to be manually expressed on a regular basis the vet or assistant can show you the proper way to do it.

So I'd recommend taking him in this time....clarifying whether there is truly an abcess, getting trained on expressing the glands and then going forward you can take care of it yourself.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think anal glands. you can put warm compresses on the behind if he will let you!   I would let the vets office show you how to express the first time. Y our cat wont be happy! Mango hyad to have his anal glands expresse when I first got him. Up the toosh with a finger. I felt sooo bad for him!  I agree, I think he should be on antibiotics if it was an absess.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

If it's an abcess it could be a problem. I agree that a vet check on this is warranted.


----------



## lyvettely (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Gossamer's owner here again....just wanted to give an update on Gossi...I took him to the vet...He did have a blockage with his anal glands. But he did not have an abcess thank goodness... I asked about antibiotics but my vet said he didn't need it. I guess I was just over-reacting about it but when your cat behaves abnormally I guess all these things start runnig through your head. I asked why the other gal called it an abcess and he said that it could potentially leads to it if left untreated for a long period of time. I guess what gossi had wasn't as bad as I thought... But thanks for all the great advice !  [/i]


----------

